# how do i fix cam lean?



## csssys1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a css solocam system 1, can someone tell me how to fix my cams lean? they are both off and going in opposite directions?. can someone post a link to a tutorial or tell me. thx :sad:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I am not familiar with your bow so cannot help much. Somebody else will hopefully chime in.

I think one thing to check is your cable slide (assuming it has one). It could be reversed (need to switch cables and slots) causing the cam to be pulled too hard.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*Cam Lean*



csssys1 said:


> i have a css solocam system 1, can someone tell me how to fix my cams lean? they are both off and going in opposite directions?. can someone post a link to a tutorial or tell me. thx :sad:


On a single cam bow you only twist the Y cable that connects to the limb tip. You have to press the bow to accomplish this.

Idler --> [] <--Leaning Looking from back
---------[] 
Twist >\ [] / <--Y Cable
--------\ /
--------\/

If it leans the opposite direction twist the opposite Y.

I hope this helps.


----------



## csssys1 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok, i twistd the y cable on the opposite side and got the idler lean straight,but i still have lean in my cam on the bottom? im guessing the brass bushings are worn out on it. it was made in 97' so id say thats my problem. anyone know where i could buy an os1 cam still? considering there out of business, i assume it would be hard to find. it still shoots quite accurate. next year i'll probly upgrade to a bowtech or pse. but this one will do for now.


----------



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

You shouldn't need a new cam, a simple way to fix bottom cam lean on single cam bows is to shuffle axle spacers. Meaning move the bottom cam in the direction of the lean by moving axle spacers from the side with the lean to the other side. First make sure you have adequate clearance after you move the spacers you dont want any part of the cam to contact the limb. Don't attempt this without a bow press. Also to prevent the bushings from wearing you should put a lubricant on your axles something with a high tack that won't be washed away with water. I use a marine grease or a lubiplate.


----------



## csssys1 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok, if i move the cam wont it make my center shot off? and make the string have a / to it? but i'll try that, maybe its just the spacers that need changed.


----------



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes your center shot may change just check it after, removing the cam lean will increase the life of your strings and remove side to side movement of your arrow while it is in flight. As far as our string having an angle to it, if you think about moving your cam over 0.010" over a span of say 30" ATA the angle your string is on will be less than a degree if any.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

as single cam bow will have slight cam lean!! since the idler is centered, and the string goes to the left and right side of cam... you cable guard will put a slight lean into your cam. this is normal!! 

the best way to check idler lean is to have someone stand behind you while at faull draw. that is your true lean with grip/torque figured in. the previous mentioned method works great for getting is close, or if you have perfect form.


----------



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

Just because you have cam lean doesn't mean you can't fix it. Try it out.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Best way to check lean.*

Draw the bow on a Drawboard or Shooting Machine and use a straightedge....even an arrow(if long enough) and lay alongside the cams and/or idler. Having someone else look and give you their "opinion" can be pretty sketchy. It's your bow, your problem, you should see it first hand for yourself.

Part of being a good Tuner is finding what's wrong. The most important part is knowing how to fix it. The spacer and shim approach seems to only be used by some of the most skilled Tuners.

Whatever you do, do it in small steps. And only one change at a time....Good luck!


----------

